# Finally....a thermocompensated Speedmaster X-33 replacement...



## petew (Apr 6, 2006)

..no pics, but I've seen them on other forums. The watch is ummm...well, maybe not the prettiest thing.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

What is this watch you are alluding to?


----------



## petew (Apr 6, 2006)

The new Omega Spacemaster Z-33.


----------



## Catalin (Jan 2, 2009)

petew said:


> The new Omega Spacemaster Z-33.


The X33 still looks easier to read and nicer to wear :roll:

But really, since 2010 Citizen has a loud minute repeater with WR100 and Omega can still only do WR30 in 2012 for a space-age watch :-s :-s :-s


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

So the rumours were true, found some pics here : http://www.ablogtoread.com/omega-z-33-spacemaster-watch/

Calibre 5666 apparently, but the guy over thinks the X-33 had a TC movement...only the 1666C version had one and I don't think anyone ever saw it in the flesh...



















I'm a big Omega fan but I really don't like that case!

As for the WR30, they've probably kept the large "openings" for the very loud alarm of the X-33, not sure anyone's compared it to the alarm of the Citizen BL-9000 ?


----------



## shtora (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, I really don't care whether it is ugly or not. I see this watch as an evidence that OMEGA is not getting rid of quartzes, and this is good news for me.


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

Here are the specs from the Omega Basel pdf:
Hugely thick at 19.85mm !!!




PRODUCT DESCRIPTION// 325.92.43.79.01.001
Movement /
Display
- OMEGA calibre 5666
- Quartz multifunctional chronograph movement
- Jewels: 9
- Battery life: 24 months (EOL)
- Battery type: CR2450N
- T hermo-compensated integrated circuit
- F unctions and display, with possibility of back-light:
General:
› Hour-Minute-Seconds, analogue and digital display
› Choice between 12- and 24-hour digital display
› UTC (Universal time)
› T ime 1 and 2 (time zones)
› Alarm
› Chronograph
› Count-down
› Perpetual calendar (Day-Date-N° of the day of the year-Week-Month-Year)
Professional pilot functions:
› T ime-logging of flight / block time (at 2 or 4 points), according to either UT C or Time 1, up to 10 flights
› Visualisation of the logged times with date-hour indications
- S pecial features:
› T ransflective LCD on black ground with red segments
› LED backlight: luminosity adapted automatically to ambient luminosity
› Possibility to disengage the hands to facilitate digital reading
Material - Case: grade 5 titanium
- Bracelet: rubber or leather
- Clasp: grade 2 & 5 titanium
Case - Dimension: 43.00 x 53.00 mm
- Height: 19.85 mm
- Water resistant up to: 3 bar / 30 m / 100 ft
- Brushed-polished case
- B rushed crown-pushers, engraved Ω on crown
- Flat scratch-resistant sapphire crystal with anti-reflective treatment on both sides
- D ouble back system for alarm function; outer back fixed with 4 screws and stamped with polished
S eahorse – Speedmaster
Dial - Black dial with white transferred markings, 2 openings for digital reading; white Super-LumiNova
with green emission
- “Spacemaster” and “Z-33” on dial
Hands - S keletonised black-and-white hour-minute hands; white Super-LumiNova with green emission;
black-and-red seconds-hand
Bracelet - Black rubber strap with OME GA - Speedmaster inscriptions in red rubber or brown leather strap with beige stitches;
brushed-polished fold-over clasp, cover and opening pushers in grade 5 titanium, inner folding clasp in grade 2;
 engraved on clasp cover
- F itting: 21mm on case, 20mm on clasp
Specifications - S pecial presentation box with specific operation manual for caliber 5666
- Boutique only
SPEEDMASTER SPACEMAST ER Z-33
46 // OME GA // BASELWORLD


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

webvan said:


> I'm a big Omega fan but I really don't like that case!
> 
> As for the WR30, they've probably kept the large "openings" for the very loud alarm of the X-33, not sure anyone's compared it to the alarm of the Citizen BL-9000 ?


The case has a very strong 70's vibe going on-- check out Omega (and other brands') sports watches from the 70's.

Citizen 100M minute repeaters are loud-- but nowhere near the 80dB horror that is the X-33 alarm.
In the X-33 (and I guess the Z-33) The tall hollow outer caseback with large holes that forms a resonating chamber over a thin inner caseback. This is a structure that will deform under water pressure-- thus the 30M WR.
But then again, the X-33 was designed for space missions. I figure if your an Astronaut and you find yourself in more than 30M of water-- then you've got worse things to worry about than if watch is working! :-d


----------



## dicioccio (Jul 14, 2011)

sigh... simply ugly... Omega could have done a better job...


----------



## Catalin (Jan 2, 2009)

shtora said:


> Well, I really don't care whether it is ugly or not. I see this watch as an evidence that OMEGA is not getting rid of quartzes, and this is good news for me.


I have to agree with that - at least somebody still is interested in this segment :-!


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

"Possibility to disengage the hands to facilitate digital reading"

That's interesting, a first on a digi-ana AFAIK ?

20mm is indeed rather thick!


----------



## petew (Apr 6, 2006)

While I still can't decide if I like the design on this one, I fear the price is going to be exhorbitant. The press release states that the model will only be available at the Omega boutiques, so you can forget about any discounts or widespread availability.

My guess is that the price will be $4,500 or more. I hope I'm very wrong. What do you guys think?


----------



## Catalin (Jan 2, 2009)

obsidian said:


> ...
> Citizen 100M minute repeaters are loud-- but nowhere near the 80dB horror that is the X-33 alarm.
> In the X-33 (and I guess the Z-33) The tall hollow outer caseback with large holes that forms a resonating chamber over a thin inner caseback. This is a structure that will deform under water pressure-- thus the 30M WR.
> ...


The X33 is definitely louder at 80 dB - but doesn't the EcoDrive also have the same style of back with holes and resonating chamber? Since that is definitely the thing limiting the WR!


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I might consider it if I did not have a first generation X-33 and the too high price for this model. I will check it out when it comes out and if the hands can be retracted.


----------



## PeterG_SVK (Jan 20, 2012)

Ugly is a flattering word for this watch ...;-)


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Too bad because it's hard not to like the sundial brushing, when was the last time we saw that on a new watch? ;-)

Posted in another thread, the Z-33 page : OMEGA Watches: Spacemaster Z-33

For iPad owners, coming soon :


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

No Android app or PC executable?


----------



## TicTacman (Apr 5, 2006)

guys;
Whats the expected accuracy, -/+ 5 spy ?


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Probably not as I don't think ETA has ever gone below +/- 10 spy, experience with the 1441 or 1445 proves that they are being a tad conservative though.


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

webvan said:


> "Possibility to disengage the hands to facilitate digital reading"
> 
> That's interesting, a first on a digi-ana AFAIK ?


My Citizen Aqualand does that !


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

ronalddheld said:


> I might consider it if I did not have a first generation X-33 and the too high price for this model. I will check it out when it comes out and if the hands can be retracted.


I'm not sure exactly what you mean by "retracted", but the Omega press release states the following: "The new design incorporates skeletonised hands to help the wearer view the digital displays below them. By simply depressing the pusher at the 8 o'clock position, the hands are disengaged to either 3 o'clock or 9 o'clock, allowing the wearer an unobstructed view of the digital information."

I took this from the Omega forum post about this watch among the Basel releases, it's been up most of the day: https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/basel-2012-press-release-spacemaster-z-33-a-659167.html

By the way, I prefer my 1st Gen X-33 right now as well...

Cheers,
HBL


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Anyone know what the base TC movement is?


----------



## JohnWatch (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice somewhat ugly watch but still prefer the X-33! 
Indeed the 70´s design inspiration and a great movement with cool functions but price is expected to be very high and if it is so then I see no big interest in it( for now ). At least not as much as the X-33 had...
Should be very precise and it has the same holes to allow the alarm sound to be high just like the X-33 so we can expect as loud alarm again.
I love those red digital numbers but the case is just not my taste.
I guess I will be watching Omega shops untill I see one and perhaps like better than the pics but so far, X-33 is still my favorite!


----------



## petew (Apr 6, 2006)

I learned something interesting yesterday from an Omega collector. According to him, all X-33's that are sent to Omega for overhaul are retrofitted with a new version of the movement that is thermocompensated. This kind of adds a new puzzle to the questions about thermocompensated X-33's.


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

That's easy to check, as discussed in the X-33 thread, based on the 1666 technical manual, the TC version is marked 1666c and AFAIK no one's ever seen it. Why Omega would have added a TC version after discontinuing the watch is anyone's guess too but stranger things have happened ;-)

We should hopefully be getting some Z-33 wristshots from Baselworld soon, if I'd known about the Z-33 I might have gone there again this year!


----------



## TicTacman (Apr 5, 2006)

I wonder if the new cal 5666 will be calibration enabled. 
any hints?


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Could caliber 1666c be adjusted by the user?


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

While the looks of a watch are important to me, I entirely agree that evidence of Omega's continued interest in the high accuracy market is very good news.

However, the looks of the Z-33 case kill that particular version for me. While one never can tell what the mfr is likely to do, I don't remember their offering more than one model with that movement when it was the X-33, did they?

They had several different TC models of Constellation Double Eagles with the 1640 tc movement, though they were all similar, just different sizes.


----------



## Catalin (Jan 2, 2009)

ronalddheld said:


> Could caliber 1666c be adjusted by the user?


Yes, and I believe it was also the only ETA caliber we know of where you have visual feedback on that - there is somewhere around a PDF manual for it.


----------



## vizi (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.cousinsuk.com/PDF/categories/3503_Omega 1666.pdf


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I was about to post the link.


----------



## petew (Apr 6, 2006)

Just saw the price list for the new Omegas. The price on the Z-33 will be $5,900.00. The Swiss marketing machine is working strong.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Even if that is list price, the retail price is still mighty expensive.


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Hold on to your hats everybody, from Baselworld 2012 -


----------



## harris498 (Feb 10, 2011)

Man, that thing is a beast. I know everybody seems to hate it, but I sort of enjoy its 70's retro funk thing. But not a big fan of ana-digi.


----------



## Catalin (Jan 2, 2009)

harris498 said:


> Man, that thing is a beast. I know everybody seems to hate it, but I sort of enjoy its 70's retro funk thing. But not a big fan of ana-digi.


I am also very curious why so thick - did they use the CR2477T battery or what ?


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

Catalin said:


> I am also very curious why so thick - did they use the CR2477T battery or what ?


According to the spec batt is CR245ON.

It does seem strange why it is so much thicker than X-33 which afaik was 16.5mm thick.
I wonder if it was more of a marketing decision rather than a design requirement?


----------



## Catalin (Jan 2, 2009)

everose said:


> According to the spec batt is CR245ON.
> 
> It does seem strange why it is so much thicker than X-33 which afaik was 16.5mm thick.
> I wonder if it was more of a marketing decision rather than a design requirement?


I just saw that part - 24 months on CR2450 - that is really wild, the ezChronos is getting those 24 months with a battery 1/3 of that - and is running on a pretty general-purpose CPU, I would have expected Omega to aim for 10 years battery life with such a monster ...


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Perhaps the thickness support the alarm via some resonance?


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

petew said:


> I learned something interesting yesterday from an Omega collector. According to him, all X-33's that are sent to Omega for overhaul are retrofitted with a new version of the movement that is thermocompensated. This kind of adds a new puzzle to the questions about thermocompensated X-33's.


Based on your post, I'm sending my Gen 2 in for service tomorrow and requesting they install the 1666c TC movement.

We'll see what they say. ;-)


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

That sounds like a good idea. My X-33 is so old that I wonder if the module replacement and labor charges might be a good fraction of the Z-33 retail price?


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

ronalddheld said:


> That sounds like a good idea. My X-33 is so old that I wonder if the module replacement and labor charges might be a good fraction of the Z-33 retail price?


Sounds like you are already trying to justify the purchase of the Z-33. ;-)


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

It is not in my plans, although I would want to try it out.


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Here's the Z-33 on a 19cm wrist (not mine), it does look a bit better !


----------



## dicioccio (Jul 14, 2011)

ronalddheld said:


> That sounds like a good idea. My X-33 is so old that I wonder if the module replacement and labor charges might be a good fraction of the Z-33 retail price?


Are you interested to sell it ?


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

Whilst i agree that we should be pleased to learn of new TC timepieces, I am not very convinced how this model (by itself) is the strong evidence of Omegas significant continuing interest in high accuracy that we may be looking for. 

The official press release describes materials and features in some detail but the fact that it is equipped with a new TC mvt is the final factual point contained within the whole statement !
The specs in the released pdf also do not state the accuracy of this watch.


The thickness and the fact it will only be sold from Omega Boutiques i believe is further evidence of its niche status.

Also the decision to make the case look so 1970's and similar to the previous gen also positions it in a niche position imho.
A toned down, subtly modern interpretation of the case would have been much more appealing to me.
From the photos, I also find the digital style/font difficult to read in the upper window, especially at a glance.


As this model will only be sold via Omega Boutiques i would assume discounts will be minimal.


I find this new model interesting but i also find myself somewhat perplexed about:
1) 
The Size,....specifically the thickness. I for one could not wear an almost 20mm thick watch in any kind of practical comfort. I have found that, for me, thickness is often more critical to comfort than the diameter.

2) 
The power usage. (It seems to be just as power hungry as X-33 ! ....Why no apparent improvements in this area which was never a strong point of the previous version?)

3) 
The lack of marketing as a HAQ.


----------



## Mike Weinberg (Feb 16, 2006)

everose said:


> Whilst i agree that we should be pleased to learn of new TC timepieces, I am not very convinced how this model (by itself) is the strong evidence of Omegas significant continuing interest in high accuracy that we may be looking for.
> 
> The official press release describes materials and features in some detail but the fact that it is equipped with a new TC mvt is the final factual point contained within the whole statement !
> The specs in the released pdf also do not state the accuracy of this watch.
> ...


Note that there is no mention of a 999-day mission timer, as on the x-33.

I know that people say that something is worth whatever someone is willing to pay for it, but that assumes the value system of people with more money than brains. Who in the H--- is going to pay $5,900 for that watch, considering its insides and its functions? You can get an extremely high-end camera for that money.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

dicioccio said:


> Are you interested to sell it ?


Not thinking about it at this time. I am not convinced that the Z-33 is a superior watch, technically, to an X-33 with a TC module.
After May i may be able to see one.


----------



## starter (Aug 21, 2010)

Epic fail. This watch is a joke. The X-33 utilized great tech for when it was released, and as such, was a useful tool. This is just throwback retro form-over-function crap that will fail to capture the demograph that loved the X-33. 

I mean, Omega want to make a (what's the price?) $3k-$6k watch in 2012 that utilizes an old school digital LED readout instead of LCD or OLED screens? Seriously? In this day and age? If this was a serious contender to do today what the X-33 did years ago, it would need dual color LCD or OLED screens, screw-down inputs for astronauts to attach jacks for heart-rate, blood-pressure etc. etc., a screw-down output for withdrawing that data onto a laptop for analysis, etc. etc. etc... 

As it is, why exactly do they think it's a step up from the X-33? Because it has precisely the same functionality, except with extra bulk and weight? Wow.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I should not be defending the design, but is this watch rated for space travel?


----------



## Catalin (Jan 2, 2009)

starter said:


> ...
> I mean, Omega want to make a (what's the price?) $3k-$6k watch in 2012 that utilizes an old school digital LED readout instead of LCD or OLED screens? Seriously?
> ...


Hmm, that could explain the battery life but I still remember seeing in the specifications that the display is LCD ?!


----------



## petew (Apr 6, 2006)

Catalin, you are correct. Omega states that the screen is LCD.


----------



## starter (Aug 21, 2010)

Catalin said:


> Hmm, that could explain the battery life but I still remember seeing in the specifications that the display is LCD ?!





petew said:


> Catalin, you are correct. Omega states that the screen is LCD.


Hey guys, my mistake, I should have been more specific with what I meant by LCD "screen"... I'm referring to a modern alphanumeric (variable graphics) LCD display screen, vs. the old school LCD display which utilizes independent electrodes set in fixed positions (which is what you see on the older X-33 or clock radios from the 1980's)...

I'll A/V geek out here for a second and mention that generally if you hear or read about an LCD "screen", it's the modern alphanumeric LCD that's being referred to, as the old style isn't a true "field" or _screen_ of pixels, but basically just fixed lines set in a some variation of the classic "squared 8 with X's" configuration... The digits or numerals are displayed by specific lines being triggered.

To clarify, I would like to see a modern alphanumeric LCD screen on the Z-33, (or better yet an OLED screen, since at this size, upping from LCD to OLED vs upping to LED would be a small difference cost-wise) capable of displaying full multi-color graphics for a varieties of uses beyond just digits (heart rate info, etc. etc.)... That in my eyes would be a true instrument for the modern astronaut, and fill the shoes of the older X-33.

Another cool idea (and this would make the watch easier to read in bright glare) would be color e-ink screens... The modern e-ink screens have some excellent resolution, and require almost no power to run. The only downside is that they are not backlit or naturally illuminated, so the watch would need a backlight function for night use... Although... And this is reeeeally geeking out... I wonder if a semi-transparent e-ink matrix could be suspended over a field of lume? So at night the e-ink graphics would stand in relief in front of the glow? That would be awesome... Absolutely legible graphics in any sunlight, no matter how glaring, _and_ readable at night. Awesome. Although at night, it would be best for the screen to go into a black and white mode to display in optimal relief against the lume. Basically a "night mode", similar to what you see in a navigation device or phone app...


----------



## Hans Moleman (Sep 24, 2007)

Its a steampunk watch.
More a piece of art actually.
Not really meant to be worn. Unless you've got a space suit to strap it onto.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

starter said:


> Hey guys, my mistake, I should have been more specific with what I meant by LCD "screen"... I'm referring to a modern alphanumeric (variable graphics) LCD display screen, vs.* the old school LCD display which utilizes independent electrodes set in fixed positions (which is what you see on the older X-33 or clock radios from the 1980's)...
> 
> I'll A/V geek out here for a second and mention that generally if you hear or read about an LCD "screen", it's the modern alphanumeric LCD that's being referred to, as the old style isn't a true "field" or screen of pixels, but basically just fixed lines set in a some variation of the classic "squared 8 with X's" configuration... The digits or numerals are displayed by specific lines being triggered.
> *
> ...


In point of fact, the X-33 display is not as you describe:










This would be an example of what you are describing as the "old" style:










HTH


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

starter said:


> Hey guys, my mistake, I should have been more specific with what I meant by LCD "screen"... I'm referring to a modern alphanumeric (variable graphics) LCD display screen, vs. the old school LCD display which utilizes independent electrodes set in fixed positions (which is what you see on the older X-33 or clock radios from the 1980's)...
> 
> I'll A/V geek out here for a second and mention that generally if you hear or read about an LCD "screen", it's the modern alphanumeric LCD that's being referred to, as the old style isn't a true "field" or _screen_ of pixels, but basically just fixed lines set in a some variation of the classic "squared 8 with X's" configuration... The digits or numerals are displayed by specific lines being triggered.
> 
> ...


Well, you obviously know more about LCDs/LEDs than I do, but I think Omega went this route for:
1) Practicality: it allows for a screen that can be viewed thru polarized glasses, unlike standard LCDs that go blank or black when viewed thru polarization (since they're already polarized).
2) Artistry: It appears to be an old style LED though it's actually a modern LCD.

The problem with current e-ink technology is a slow refresh rate -- so slow, current e-ink watches don't have a running seconds display-- the screen can't update quickly enough. So a functional digital chronograph display with running seconds counter, or even worse-- fractional seconds, is not possible.


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

Several types of LCD display cannot be easily read at much of an angle, off of the centre point or in bright sunlight.
I imagine this is also one reason why the " old " looking LCD was chosen. I imagine it can still be read at quite an angle and in bright sunlight.......Also as Hans mentioned, it fits in with the whole retro-vibe thing !
I guess the auto adjusting brightness is neat,.....but my old bedside clock could do that little trick.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

obsidian said:


> Well, you obviously know more about LCDs/LEDs than I do, but I think Omega went this route for:
> *1) Practicality: it allows for a screen that can be viewed thru polarized glasses, unlike standard LCDs that go blank or black when viewed thru polarization (since they're already polarized).
> *2) Artistry: It appears to be an old style LED though it's actually a modern LCD.
> 
> The problem with current e-ink technology is a slow refresh rate -- so slow, current e-ink watches don't have a running seconds display-- the screen can't update quickly enough. So a functional digital chronograph display with running seconds counter, or even worse-- fractional seconds, is not possible.


FYI, the "old" X-33 has a quarter-wave film on its LCD which prevents the display from "blacking out" when viewed through polarized lenses.

HTH


----------



## starter (Aug 21, 2010)

gaijin said:


> In point of fact, the X-33 display is not as you describe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, I fail to see how it's not as I described? That's very clearly an independent electrode display on the X-33. I think maybe you're confused about how the tech works? While the X-33 does have a greater number of electrodes in a more complex configuration of 8's and X's than the Casio, it is indeed the same technology. Check out the Wikipedia page on LCD's for some great info there, or take a walk on over to AVS Forums for some great articles...


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

starter said:


> Hi, I fail to see how it's not as I described? That's very clearly an independent electrode display on the X-33. I think maybe you're confused about how the tech works? While the X-33 does have a greater number of electrodes in a more complex configuration of 8's and X's than the Casio, it is indeed the same technology. Check out the Wikipedia page on LCD's for some great info there, or take a walk on over to AVS Forums for some great articles...


I knew I was wrong shortly after I posted - chalk it up to brain fade. ;-)


----------



## starter (Aug 21, 2010)

gaijin said:


> I knew I was wrong shortly after I posted - chalk it up to brain fade. ;-)


I get that a lot too- although I chalk it up to "overworked, underpaid and perpetually operating on an hour of sleep", haha... The other day I patiently waited for a traffic light to turn from yellow to red... Then drove straight through it. :-d


----------



## dicioccio (Jul 14, 2011)

OLED / AMOLED displays drain too much battery. In fact they are currently used in several mobile phones but they are turned off after a short timeout, or the battery will go down in a few hours. That is why e-ink is the only valid alternative to classic LCD displays. As stated by others, e-ink is too slow as a drawback so it is not good for quick updates, i.e. chronograph functions.

I liked the X-33 approach so it would be nice to see an evolution of that, maybe with a high resolution dot matrix display.


----------



## STEVIE (May 13, 2006)

This is NOT the answer to the X-33. First of all the case is hideous. At almost 20mm thick, it has precluded normal daily wear, as someone here said, just about good enough for a spacesuit. Whatever features this model has the designers have fallen down on what most of WIS buyers look for is eye appeal. It has about as much eye appeal as a flywheel. The price is ludicrous as well.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Just for curiousity sake, would you trade a TC X-33 for a Z-33?


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

ronalddheld said:


> Just for curiousity sake, would you trade a TC X-33 for a Z-33?


No, I would not.

But I have to wonder ... 20 years from now will the Z-33 be the most sought after Omega model from the early 21st century - because SO FEW of them were ever sold?

;-)


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

That may be so if it does not sell well.


----------



## dicioccio (Jul 14, 2011)

ronalddheld said:


> Just for curiousity sake, would you trade a TC X-33 for a Z-33?


Gimme your TC X-33 and I'll do my best to give you something else back but NOT a Z-33 ! ^_^


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

petew said:


> I learned something interesting yesterday from an Omega collector. According to him, all X-33's that are sent to Omega for overhaul are retrofitted with a new version of the movement that is thermocompensated. This kind of adds a new puzzle to the questions about thermocompensated X-33's.





gaijin said:


> Based on your post, I'm sending my Gen 2 in for service tomorrow and requesting they install the 1666c TC movement.
> 
> We'll see what they say. ;-)


I heard back from Swatch Group in Secaucus today ... replacement of the movement with the *1666D * *TC* movement is included in the price of the "Complete Maintenance Service."

So, in 6-8 weeks I should have my X-33 back looking like new and performing better than new.

Will keep you posted. ;-)

HTH


----------



## Catalin (Jan 2, 2009)

gaijin said:


> I heard back from Swatch Group in Secaucus today ... replacement of the movement with the *1666D * *TC* movement is included in the price of the "Complete Maintenance Service."
> 
> So, in 6-8 weeks I should have my X-33 back looking like new and performing better than new.
> 
> ...


And suddenly the X-33 gets onto my "shortlist" in a very high position :roll:


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Indeed...the missing info is how much that full service sets you back. Wonder what changed between the C and D versions too.


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

Catalin said:


> And suddenly the X-33 gets onto my "shortlist" in a very high position :roll:


What you should do is try searching for a cheap X-33 on eBay with a wrecked movement-- since you'll be replacing it anyway.

I got mine back in 2007-- back then, the standard advise was to pay no more than 1,800 USD for a Gen 2 and 1,600 for a Gen 1. 
Now I see that the average going price is about a thousand USD more!

By the way, mine losses less than 3 seconds/month (and the second hand ALWAYS hits the markers :-d)-- not bad for a non-TC movement. :-!


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

How much does Omega charge for complete maintenance?


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

webvan said:


> Indeed...the missing info is how much that full service sets you back. Wonder what changed between the C and D versions too.





ronalddheld said:


> How much does Omega charge for complete maintenance?


The "Complete Mantenance Service Quartz Chronograph" is USD 605.00.

This includes:

- Replace movement with 1666D TC movement
- Repair or replace any worn or damaged parts
- Replacement of Crown, Push-Buttons, Gaskets, and Battery
- Restoration of Water Resistance to factory specifications
- Cleaning of Case and Bracelet to factory specifications
- Final Visual and Technical Inspection including timekeeping, additional functions of the watch, and aesthetics

Additional charges are:

- Sales Tax: USD 37.49
- Shipping/Insurance: USD 25.00

Estimated date of completion is 04/27/2012 and current repair status is "Waiting For Parts."

Not bad for a brand new TC watch on the inside and a brand new looking watch on the outside. ;-)

I am waiting for a "callback" from a technician to explain changes from 1666C to 1666D and to let me know if there is an updated Omega "Technical Guide" availablefor the 1666 series of movements that includes the 1666D. Christina, my Omega Technical Support rep, said this would probably not be until next week.

HTH


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Quite a deal indeed.

Are these their exact words ? "- Cleaning of Case and Bracelet to factory specifications" seems odd, I would have expected 
"- Refinishing of Case and Bracelet to factory specifications", also do they refer to "TC" like us?


----------



## petew (Apr 6, 2006)

That's great news. Keep us posted. All of the sudden, the X-33's are probably a lot more desireable to a select group of collectors.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

webvan said:


> Quite a deal indeed.
> 
> Are these their exact words ? "- Cleaning of Case and Bracelet to factory specifications" seems odd, I would have expected
> "- Refinishing of Case and Bracelet to factory specifications", also do they refer to "TC" like us?


Here is exactly how it appears on the Repair Estimate:

> Cleaning of Case and Bracelet to factory specifications

* _*Ceramic, Hard Metal, PVD, and plated finishes - cleaning only

*_They use the term "Heat-compensated" instead of "TC." I used "TC" for brevity.

HTH


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

That really is Great news for you lucky X-33 guys ! 

Nice one Gaijin and petew !


Soooooo did Omega just shoot themselves in the foot ? :think:.........The line for Z-33 probably just got a tad smaller ! ;-)
TBH i expect Z-33 will be made in such low numbers anyway that it will not make much difference to the general scheme of things.


Congrats to all you lucky X-33 owners ! I expect Omega Service may be quite busy over the next few months ! :-d


----------



## Ausman600 (Aug 3, 2010)

Is a thermocompensated movement really that necessary if you can get movements that run within a couple of seconds a month? What are you doing that you need to be 'to the second perfect??'


----------



## Catalin (Jan 2, 2009)

Ausman600 said:


> Is a thermocompensated movement really that necessary if you can get movements that run within a couple of seconds a month? What are you doing that you need to be 'to the second perfect??'


What can I say - some people are passionate by measurable high-end engineering - if that was not the case you would see the entire WUS site split in just two - a part about watches dominated by 5$ chinese models, and a part about the value of precious-metal jewerly - dominated by diamonds in Pt950 :-d


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Catalin said:


> What can I say - some people are passionate by measurable high-end engineering - if that was not the case you would see the entire WUS site split in just two - a part about watches dominated by 5$ chinese models, and a part about the value of precious-metal jewerly - dominated by diamonds in Pt950 :-d


WUS will always have a Dive Watch Forum and a Casio Forum... :-d:-d


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

Eeeb said:


> WUS will always have a Dive Watch Forum and a Casio Forum... :-d:-d


Yes, but many dive watches coming out these days are impractical unnecessarily bulky macho man jewelry (like this watch)-- and living in New York City, I've seen my fair share of blingy diamond/crystal encrusted G-shocks! :-d


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

I bumped into this short video of Z-33 on YouTube.....

Omega Spacemaster Z-33 Watch Hands-On - YouTube

There is a training course re how to use it :-s :think: ......Astronauts must not be as smart as they used to be ! :-d


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Shouldn't this watch be available soon?


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

Its probably best to contact your nearest Omega Boutique for a definitive answer.

The guy in this video mentions that its available "Later in the Spring" ... BTW this video briefly shows the optional leather strap version......

A very original design for this pilot watch by Omega - YouTube


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

The nearest one is not yet open. I can ask another AD next week.


----------



## petew (Apr 6, 2006)

ronalddheld said:


> The nearest one is not yet open. I can ask another AD next week.


Let us know if the AD can get it for you. The press releases said it was going to be a boutique only item which makes it hard for many of us to ever get a chance to see.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

there is a boutique store near where I live, but it is due to open within a few months. I believe my AD would not be able to get it if it is for those stores exclusively, but will ask if he can.
Edit my AD thinks he can get one but uncertain about when. The boutique is open by late May, so I am likely to see it there.


----------



## raztoky (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't like the new design of the case and it is like having copied from a Rado D star! and it's definitely too big for my wrist!
But the red display is fantastic and original!


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

iPad app now available : OMEGA Z-33 for iPad on the iTunes App Store


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

I was told by an Omega Boutique that they would be released in August or September and would go for $5600. I like the dial and display and the way the hands can be told to get out of the way of the windows is neat. But nothing can excuse that case, in my opinion!


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Well...it's got it's character for sure and it has a nice lineage. Will reserve final judgement until I see one. Apparently some UK boutiques have started receiving them, maybe it has something to do with the Olympic games ?


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I will have to check my boutique store. they implied closer to year's end the last time I asked.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I spent some unexpected time with the watch at my local store. The watch is quite thick but the titanium makes it light. 
The display has good contrast. The crown turns easily and the pushers seem responsive. The only negative is that the movement of the hands to the 3 - 9 position only lasts a few seconds. 
The presentation box has a drawer for the thick manual and warranty and a larger one for the watch. List is $5900 for the leather and $5300 for the rubber one.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

http://mob.watchprosite.com/show-forumpost.classic/fi-677/pi-5428708/ti-806883/s-0/


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

An interesting technical document on the 5666 here : http://www.cousinsuk.com/PDF/categories/4809_omega 5666 movement tech sheets.pdf

It seems the test modes are similar to the X33's.


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Full manual is available here : http://www.omegawatches.com/fileadm..._manual/z33/UserManual_Spacemaster_Z33_EN.pdf

Unless you're a pilot (log book) I'd say the X-33 had more interesting features overall (Mission Time for a start). Couldn't see the rating of the alarm either. Some say that it's louder than the X-33's 80dB alarm but that seems hard to achieve.


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

The specs say that it's thermo-compensated but it doesn't make any accuracy claims or suggest that it is a COSC certified chronometer. 
I agree that it's pleasing that Omega are still making quartz movements.....even nicer that they're still making tc quartz....but the whole point of thermo-compensation is accuracy, surely. For me, then, and I have no intention of starting an argument, even if I were able and willing to spend $5600 and if I liked the looks of the case (I do like the dial and display a lot), I wouldn't be interested without a satisfactory accuracy spec.


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

It is indeed a bit light on specs, no accuracy claims, but also no dB rating for the alarm, odd, I guess the less they promise the less people can complain...


----------



## Hans Moleman (Sep 24, 2007)

webvan said:


> It is indeed a bit light on specs, no accuracy claims, but also no dB rating for the alarm, odd, I guess the less they promise the less people can complain...


That is strange.
'Better accuracy than most' isn't even worth mentioning anymore?

I can understand that a manufacturer isn't very keen to tie themselves down to a x seconds per year claim. Environment temperature and wearing discipline still playing such a large part.

And mentioning a COSC certification would be targeting the wrong crowd?


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

The only serious tc quartz competitors would seem to be the Breitling boys and they're *all* COSC certified..... do they appeal to the wrong crowd?

I really don't see any point in going to the trouble and expense of thermo-compensating the movement unless it is to improve the accuracy and consistent performance, yet they make no claims. Maybe it can't qualify for COSC? Perhaps they should do as the old joke about the traditional Indian engineer did ("B Sc Darjeeling (failed)") and claim COSC (failed).


----------



## petew (Apr 6, 2006)

Maybe they are getting frustrated by the HEQ people buying the watches and then sending them back for warranty service because they are fraction of a precent out of spec. Really, that's the only reason I can think of to explain why they'd stop publishing standards.


----------



## Hans Moleman (Sep 24, 2007)

petew said:


> ... because they are a fraction of a percent out off spec ...



Probably right.

I actually think that manufacturers are surprised that this level of accuracy does matter to some people.
And those oddballs actually buy because of their stated specs!


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

The lack of specs is really disappointing for a "cutting edge" device, oh well...

Also got to try it on yesterday and I don't have a lot to add to the previous comment, way, way too thick, it's silly really. The "beeps" did sound a tad louder than on the X-33 I tried a while back, not that it's needed with the X-33's rated at 80dB (no rating for the Z-33 oddly enough).

One aspect I haven't seen previous comments touch on is the loss of the rather interesting (and unique) "Mission Time Chrono" (and companion alarm) in favor of a "log book" that will be even less useful to mere mortals ;-)

In spite of its striking red digits it feels more "common" than the X-33 too with its digital windows reminiscent of the Aerospace as well as the function changes with rotation vs the more foolproof presses of the X-33...that may put more stress on the crown admittedly.


----------



## marzen (Jun 15, 2008)

What's the point. majority of people won't even wear it even if they own this watch. Some watches are better to be admired. This one is that and some.


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Bit of a bump as there is now a version with a bracelet, hopefully available separately (but at what cost ?) for current owners, it's on display in Basel apparently :


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

What is the watch on a bracelet weight?


----------



## dicioccio (Jul 14, 2011)

The watch with the new bracelet is very beautiful to see and the display appears very clean. I also like very much the red seconds hand and the "floating" hours and minutes hands. What still hurts me is the huge size of the case, the pushers and the crown. My tiny wrist is unable to wear such a brick.

Maybe Omega designed it not for humans but for aliens... ?!?!?


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

Hans Moleman said:


> I actually think that manufacturers are surprised that this level of accuracy does matter to some people.
> And those oddballs actually buy because of their stated specs!


+1 !


----------



## heavyduty (Apr 13, 2009)

Those new Speedmasters already look outdated.


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

I like the Z-33. I think that it's gone down in price since it came out in 2012.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Really did not need this thread bumped.


----------



## Avantgardetime17 (Jan 1, 2017)

Never seen a Z-33 Spacemaster in the wild or the Omega boutiques I have visited in the US and the Caribbean. I think the watch has been a sales dud for Omega.

I personally like it sans the extremely thick case and seemingly so-so battery life. The watch has a very cool retro vibe with its Mark II case and red digital elements. I wonder if one can be sourced at a good discount. This model looks best on the Ti bracelet.

The Z-33 was significant as it signaled Omega's return to the Quartz game. By 2009-2010 Omega had pretty much discontinued their Quartz offerings including the Constellations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

